# Spotted Python Threat



## markannab (Jan 3, 2014)

Snake bites put two in hospital | Sunshine Coast Daily

I'm glad he's in a "stable condition".


----------



## Benjamin8290 (Jan 3, 2014)

Surely he must've known it was a spotted python. I don't exactly think it could've possibly been a wild one for the obviouse reasons.

- - - Updated - - -

How'd he manage to annoy a spotted python so much that it attacked him anyway? It's a spotted.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 3, 2014)

I am wondering if there has either been an error or a little poetic license used by the writer and the second one was actually a dry bite from a spotted black snake? You never know with journalists, as seen in the other news article about the snake on a train with a picture of an exotic.


----------



## Lyric (Jan 3, 2014)

Yea... Got to watch out for those spotteds... Watch out for those tiny little non-venomous teeth.


----------



## treeofgreen (Jan 3, 2014)

Lyric said:


> Yea... Got to watch out for those spotteds... Watch out for those tiny little non-venomous teeth.



Its the little man syndrome, they are always keen to punch on!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 3, 2014)

The flip side: 
I wonder if there are any tombstones around that read: “...and I thought it was a Spotted Python...”

Blue


----------

